# New Rescue...Worst One I've Seen



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

This was not planned. Long story short, I walked into the pet store, had a look at the bettas and saw him...at the back rotting. I didn't even think twice, I picked him up and took him home. These pictures don't give him justice. He has a hole in the head, a fungus beard growing out of his gills, sbd and rotting fins. Not sure if he's going to make it through the night...he needs a name ASAP. 

Also I'm calling him a "he" but I'm not sure if it's a female or male. Can't see an egg spot because fungus is growing out of it.


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Oh gosh.  Fingers crossed for him!

Magnus, Tyson, Stormy? He needs a "strong" name. If it is a he. Storm or Stormy is at least neutral.


----------



## BettasRSweeties (Feb 3, 2014)

OOOH, poor little thing bless you're heart for rescuing he/she. I am waiting for that day myself when I see a helpless sad Betta and bring it home.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I hope he get's 100% healthy again!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Does he/she look male or female?


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

That poor dear... I would have taken him/her too. That's shameful... I hope he/she makes it, but it's so difficult when they are in such terrible condition. I think Storm would sound like a good name, he/she has obviously weathered a hard life. <3


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Poor fish. Lucky he/she found you. The fungus may be columnaris. Do you have any methylene blue on hand. It can help a few things he has and would aid in his recovery if he is fish dipped. Maybe Lucky is a good name. I think that is female but not sure.


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

I have no idea if it's male or female, but I already have a soft spot in my heart for the poor bugger. Can't wait to see how this pans out.

It reminds me of when I bought my new boy, Gallifrey, last week. *Sigh.* They had the most attractive king betta there, gorgeous guy, but he looked as though popeye had blown both his eyes out. Broke my heart to look at him...I wasn't sure what I could do with him if I took him home.


----------



## MissMelly (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like a female to me.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks like a female doubletail, and I'd name her Hope


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy to say she/he made it through 2 nights!


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Woo hoo! I've been so eager for an update.  Thanks for letting us know.

Hows she/he looking?


----------



## Drache (Jan 9, 2014)

WoW! That's worse.








I keep my fingers crossed for that brave little one!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are some photos.

Also a video of her yesterday. Click here
 
Yesterday (February 4)



















Today (February 5)


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

She's looking so much better!!


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

Has the growth gotton any better and what did you do to keep he/she alive?


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

So sad to hear about that poor fishy  Whenever I go to Walmart I end up wanting to take the whole bunch home just cause my local Walmart could give a crap less what happens to their fish. Good thing this fish will have hopefully a happy ending! Thank goodness for people like you.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Glad the little one is doing well. I looked up a few goddess names I thought you might be interested in if you haven't found a girl name you liked yet...

Laima: Baltic goddess of fate. She was associated with childbirth, marriage, and predicting the length of a person's life.

Fortuna: Roman goddess of fortune and fate. Personification of luck. Modern depictions of Justice.

Tyche: Greek tutelary deity that governed the fortune and prosperity of a city and its destiny. She was over fortune, chance, providence and fate. She was represented with a rudder as she guided and conducted the affairs of the world, a ball to represent the unsteadiness of fortune, and with a Cornucopia to symbolize the plentiful gifts of fortune.

Clotho: Youngest of the Three Fates in Greek mythology. She was responsible for spinning the thread of human life. She also made major decisions, such as when a person was born enabling her not only to choose who was born, but also to decide when gods or mortals were to be saved or put to death.

Dalia: Lithuanian goddess of fate. She is the giver and taker of goods and property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carlieflowers (Jan 20, 2014)

Hope He/She gets better soon! <3


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

HER (yes, 90% sure it's a girl) growth on her head has started to rise and I think will fall off soon. Her sbd is still bad, I started her epsome salt baths yesterday


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> HER (yes, 90% sure it's a girl) growth on her head has started to rise and I think will fall off soon. Her sbd is still bad, I started her epsome salt baths yesterday


Woo hoo! One less thing soon, hopefully.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Guys....I hate to say it but she passed away tonight.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

She spent the last of her time the centre of someone's world and that's a lot more than a lot of poor bettas can say. You did her a service.


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

PonyJumper101 said:


> This was not planned. Long story short, I walked into the pet store, had a look at the bettas and saw him...at the back rotting. I didn't even think twice, I picked him up and took him home. These pictures don't give him justice. He has a hole in the head, a fungus beard growing out of his gills, sbd and rotting fins. Not sure if he's going to make it through the night...he needs a name ASAP.
> 
> Also I'm calling him a "he" but I'm not sure if it's a female or male. Can't see an egg spot because fungus is growing out of it.


 
Oh Im so sorry for your loss, just read the above post, thats so sad however at least she dies knowing that someone cared and loved her.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

You did your best hun. Now you can boycott that darn store and get the next one from a nice LFS or someone who actually cares about their fish 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Oh man. Well, I can't say I am entirely surprised...she was in *really* bad shape. I'm sorry for your loss though and sorry to see her go. I was really hoping she'd be a miracle fish. Kudos to you for having a big heart and trying!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Hopefully her soul will help guide me to another betta in need.


----------



## Sparklesnail (Jan 25, 2014)

I was really sad to get further on in this thread and found that she'd passed. 
I'm glad she ended her life with someone caring for her, undoubtedly she'll guide you to another soul needing the care and attention you can give x


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

at least you tried that is all you can do and it is more than any pet store ever does. Pet stores should have a small tank for fish like that and treat them if they are sick but they don't and the fish gets in really bad shape like yours was when you bought him.

BUt you did all you could do and you tried your best and that's all you can do


----------



## PSRBetta (Jan 27, 2014)

Awwww  atleast you tried to help her.


----------



## Mercury (Feb 2, 2014)

Very sad news.  You did your best for her.


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Guys....I hate to say it but she passed away tonight.


You did an amazing thing, no matter if she passed away, she was in the loving, caring hands of someone who wanted the best for her. At least you know that she died with you instead of being cooped up in some shop, never knowing what it was like to have someone truly love her and look out for her well being. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ryansmaid (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear that


----------

